# Catfish & Lighting ???



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Does lighting heat up the catfish bite ? I went out tonight after the rain and had Alot of good bites and had my line broke after a 10 minute fight with a big boy. I caught 4 nice channels, which were from 16 to 22 inches. It was heat lighting the whole time I was out and was wondering if that turned on the bite or was it due to being after a rain ? I was only out for 1.5 hours. Thanks............ Rich


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Never had that happen. I've been out when there was lighting, got off the water too, because there was no bite.
I know for a fact it shuts down the walleye bite ( at Brookville Lake anyway) for a day or two.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Most fish will hide from anything irregular that happens. It can be man made or natural and if they do not know what it is they will seek cover.

Lightning and thunder falls under this category unless water clarity and current mask them from the fish.

*Remember that you are the highest point when out on water and lightning strikes*

I advise getting ashore and asking others about how the lightning effects fishing


----------

